# need flounder advice



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

want to try some new territory in the bays- rivers- bayous. is it best to go on the low tide when the water is out past the marsh grass? been doing some scouting just about all marsh grass and muddy bottom along the edges.very few sandy spots so how would you gig these areas.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Flounder mostly move with the tide, either following it in, or following it out. Some people like the high tide, others like a low tide thats turning. I like any night with low to no wind regardless of the tides. And I always bring a couple rod/reels just in case I don't see any flounder.


----------

